# Genie died Thursday night.



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been really busy with my new job lately so I haven't been able to post till now but he died.

I came home from a visit with friends and he was just lying at the bottom of his cup not moving.

He'd been acting funny for two days so I decided to float him in his cup on Thursday (changing the water in it hourly) because he wasn't swimming well.

He's gone now and I have barely a photo to remember him by as most of my photos and videos of him were on my EnV2 which shorted out in early fall and then on my first blue phone (I forget the name of it) that shorted out in mid February. If I find a picture of him I'll upload it.

For now though since I've been thinking on it a lot and I really want to do it I thought I'd post some cremation info for you guys. I'll also start a new thread for it as I know it may help a lot of others that would like this option.

Pet Cremation Info

They also have some beautiful urns for sale. I may get one although I'm in the process of painting my own. If I get one it'll probably be the angel statue with the picture frame.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Genie.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry Wally.


----------

